# Anyone else apply through CFRC Hamilton?



## Krow (4 May 2014)

Hey everyone, I filled out my application on 25Oct13 and subsequently passed my CFAT as well as the TSDPI on 12Nov13. Since then I've passed my medical screening, my interview and have found out that my application has been transferred to Ottawa for further processing and that my background check is being conducted by GARDA; references being contacted, credit check, etc. I also call at least once a month to see how far along my application is.

I'm by no means being impatient, but I'm curious to see if anybody here also filled out their CFAT at CFRC Hamilton when I did, or at least somewhat close to that date. How far along have you gotten so far?


----------



## Jordan10 (4 May 2014)

I did my CFAT a bit before yours, but I feel my process has been pretty quick. I've been merit listed since February so now just waiting for an offer. Have you heard from your references that they've been contacted? If so, in my case once I heard that they had, I called to see the status of my application and i had been put on the merit list. So I'd say it's looking good on your end! I read a lot of people waiting very long periods between CFAT and interviews/medicals. Good luck !


----------



## mswirski (4 May 2014)

I wouldn't ask questions like this. The time is different for every application, and regardless of if other people have progressed faster, there is nothing you can do to speed up your own application beyond what you are doing already.


----------



## MacIssac (4 May 2014)

Its all a waiting game as per any application. Although my brother who applied in Oshawa got in last September within two months of applying- others obviously have stories to tell lol I had a medical/interview booked in April but Hamilton cancelled on me because of overbooking or my background check still being done. My background check was started the day after my CFAT because i explained to a SGT my personal situation. (Debt/Criminal record) but i call in every few weeks or pop on by the local CFRC to see what information I can get out of them. Since i applied I am now on my second file manager lol


----------



## GraemeCaughill (12 May 2014)

I applied in august of last year at CFRC Hamilton, and was contacted in january. once i was contacted i wrote my cfat in febuary, and had my medical and interview on the 10th of April. my file is returning from Ottawa at the moment and my file manager has told me that i should be merit listed within a few days of my file returning (all be it that my background check/ references check out, which they should..)
so this being said, since my initial contact things have moved fairly smoothly for myself. 
good luck to you, and i hope that ill be hearing some great news shortly as well.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (13 May 2014)

Krow said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I filled out my application on 25Oct13 and subsequently passed my CFAT as well as the TSDPI on 12Nov13. Since then I've passed my medical screening, my interview and have found out that my application has been transferred to Ottawa for further processing and that my background check is being conducted by GARDA; references being contacted, credit check, etc. I also call at least once a month to see how far along my application is.
> 
> I'm by no means being impatient, but I'm curious to see if anybody here also filled out their CFAT at CFRC Hamilton when I did, or at least somewhat close to that date. How far along have you gotten so far?



I think you risk running into some deep disappointment if you start comparing your process with that of others. Regardless of whether they applied at the same time as you or not, there are many factors that determine how fast or how slow an applicant may or may not progress. Some will take longer than you, others may fly through.

Keep doing what you're doing--Staying in contact every now and then to see how things are progressing. Reading (or not) that other applicants are getting past certain application steps quicker than you (and maybe receiving their offers more timely) will only make the process more frustrating, because you'll question why. And no one can really help you with that except your own MCC/file manager.


----------



## Krow (13 May 2014)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I think you risk running into some deep disappointment if you start comparing your process with that of others. Regardless of whether they applied at the same time as you or not, there are many factors that determine how fast or how slow an applicant may or may not progress. Some will take longer than you, others may fly through.
> 
> Keep doing what you're doing--Staying in contact every now and then to see how things are progressing. Reading (or not) that other applicants are getting past certain application steps quicker than you (and maybe receiving their offers more timely) will only make the process more frustrating, because you'll question why. And no one can really help you with that except your own MCC/file manager.



Wise words; I suppose I was just getting a little restless and thought I'd see where everyone else was. But you're right, we're all applying for different trades and a multitude of factors come into play in regards to how fast an application is sent through the system. So like you said, my experience would be next to impossible to compare to somebody else's in order to forecast when I get the coveted call. Since I first started this thread, I called and discovered (on the National Day of Honour no less) that I've been merit listed. "It could be two weeks or it could be two months" is what the Recruiter had to say about the job offer call, so I still have some waiting to do. It's good to know that I've made it through the process with relative ease though. For now I'm just stepping up the workout and I'll be taking part in my first marathon in a couple weeks.

Thanks for all the feedback folks, it's much appreciated.


----------



## GraemeCaughill (14 May 2014)

Congrats!! i hope to find the same out very shortly.
and looks like our trades are the same, just in different order.

good luck!


----------



## jdollimore (20 May 2014)

Mine took 22 months . From when I applied to the time I gpt hired ! Stay patient beacuse once ur in then your in . Last August I began basic . Now ive passed that and my dp1 infantry and am a patricia with 3vp . Once ur in it goes by almost to quickly !


----------

